
Covid-19: Serial Interval and pre-symptomatic transmission evidence (Study) - marojejian
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.02.19.20025452v3
======
marojejian
This is the most solid evidence I've seen yet on the ability of sars-cov-2 to
spread before the onset of symptoms.

